
Just Enough Functional Programming - bfil
https://medium.com/@bfil/just-enough-functional-programming-a0c4fd09c8f7
======
taylodl
This pull quote caught my eye:

 _" In the real world, if I punch you in the face I will change your state in
place. I won’t be creating a new version of you with a black eye. Concurrency
is handled by the laws of physics."_

and got me thinking - isn't this exactly the world the many universes quantum
physicists describe? There's now a universe where I have a black eye and
another universe where I don't? I'm not sure what relevance this has to
programming but it's something interesting to think about.

~~~
bfil
Interesting thought. Does that mean that we will have to program against
multiple universes when quantum computers will be a thing? That does sound
like an engineering nightmare.

~~~
taylodl
Nah, we'll create _qunit._ It'll run your quantum unit tests in parallel for
each of the universes! :)

~~~
bfil
Sounds awesome. It needs a better name though, QUnit is jQuery's unit test
runner though, it brings back awful memories...

~~~
taylodl
Alright. How about PlanckUnit?

